# Extremely hormonal... And horny???



## Katerina9 (May 20, 2015)

:wf cinnamon:my little Hercules is about 8-9 months old. I adopted him a little over a month ago. Aka right at mating season!! We spend a lot of time with him as he is in the kitchen. He sings all day long and seems very happy but his mating calls are very dominant. He hates being touched and will always dodge being scratched on the head. I cover him for atleast 12 hours a night. He goes crazy when he hears birds chirping... I just really want to have more hand contact with him. When he comes out of his cage, I give him treats, I even use a clicker! Will his behaviour change getting into summer? It's very frustrating when we wont come onto my finger on command.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Have you tried covering him a little longer, like 13 or 14 hours a night? It may help if he is hormonal. It should be over in a little bit. Was he hand tame when you got him? Sometimes it better to just get them out of the cage and let him sit on your shoulder or lap, and not force the petting and neck scritches. He will eventually let you and even ask for it- it took JoJo a while before he would do it. When you do go to get him out of the cage, put your hand up near his belly and say "up" or something similar, and when he does get up give him praise and use the clicker. If he doesn't you can slightly press on his tummy and repeat the command. He will get used to it eventually- just be patient with him.


----------



## Katerina9 (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for the response! He was not hand tamed. I got him from the pet store which had him for a few months.. So between that length of time and me having him for just over a month, obviously that plays a role right? I'm really learning that patience is key. Man his bites can be lethal!!!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Katerina9 said:


> Thank you for the response! He was not hand tamed. I got him from the pet store which had him for a few months.. So between that length of time and me having him for just over a month, obviously that plays a role right? I'm really learning that patience is key. Man his bites can be lethal!!!


Yes it makes a lot of difference when they are hand raised and it does indeed take lots of patience. You are doing great though so keep it up! Those bites suck!!!


----------

